# Comunicato ufficiale di Yonghong LI



## 4-3-3 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.

Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.

In questa stagione ho guardato ogni partita della squadra. Nei momenti peggiori della stagione ho visto molti giocatori versare lacrime per aver perso una partita, così come ho visto Han Li e Fassone esultare di gioia per le partite vinte. Ho provato ogni tipo di sentimento ed emozione. La convinzione di raggiungere in futuro nuovi successi e dare soddisfazione a tutti i tifosi che il Milan ha nel mondo, fa sì che sopportiamo pressioni così grandi. Grazie all’impegno di tutti, la squadra attualmente sta vivendo un ottimo momento. Grazie agli sforzi di Mister Gattuso e di tutti i giocatori, la squadra ha avuto miglioramenti sotto tutti gli aspetti.

Grazie a tutti.
Da parte mia e di mia moglie, infine, vorrei augurarvi un felice anno nuovo, un’ottima salute e successo sul lavoro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2018)

"Yogurt" Li 

Comunque l'unico modo per smorzare sto casino è avere il rifinanziamento del debito al più presto


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Febbraio 2018)

E ora la giornalista che fine fa?


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...



gran bella risposta!!! bravo!!!


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...




Parole insulse che non spiegano nulla, quasi degne del peggior Galliani e del peggior Berlusconi.

Dove spiega il prolungarsi del rifinanziamento? 

Dove spiega il mancato mercato di Gennaio? 

Che ne è di Milan China?

Ci saranno fondi per il mercato estivo? 

Come inciderà il SA sulle future strategie del club? 

Come si svilupperà l'azione del club se verrà creata una good company?

Tutte domande che ancora una volta rimangono inevase e sommerse da una retorica degna degli "editoriali" settimanali.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Febbraio 2018)

NOI faremo tutto il possibile per riportare....
Questo ogni santo comunicato tira in ballo il noi, il gruppo ecc.. Ha qualcuno dietro che non al momento non può essere svelato...... O almeno lo spero vivamente


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...




Up


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...



Continua a dire che queste notizie lo danneggiano, ma allora perchè non querela, così almeno da il buon esempio per il futuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Parole insulse che non spiegano nulla, quasi degne del peggior Galliani e del peggior Berlusconi.
> 
> Dove spiega il prolungarsi del rifinanziamento?
> 
> ...



No ma veramente pare una presa in giro sto comunicato..ma davvero siamo ridotti a ste robe?

"Auguri di buon anno da me e mia moglie"...

Ditemi che sto sognando


----------



## Time Bandit (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Parole insulse che non spiegano nulla, quasi degne del peggior Galliani e del peggior Berlusconi.
> 
> Dove spiega il prolungarsi del rifinanziamento?
> 
> ...



Mamma mia..... davvero con tutto il rispetto ma certe cose non si possono sentire, specialmente da tifosi che hanno dimostrato di andare dietro solo ai giornali... Mi spiace dirlo ma, almeno a te, l'effetto media ha ottenuto il risultato che loro volevano quando hanno sollevato il polverone.


----------



## IDRIVE (20 Febbraio 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E ora la giornalista che fine fa?


Lascia raffreddare la cosa e tra un mesetto se ne esce con altre str.onzate.
Direbbe Travaglio: "In un paese dove le cose funzionano la giornalista sarebbe finita a fare le pulizie in redazione, invece da noi continua imperterrita incurante delle figurette rimediate".


----------



## Time Bandit (20 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No ma veramente pare una presa in giro sto comunicato..ma davvero siamo ridotti a ste robe?
> 
> "Auguri di buon anno da me e mia moglie"...
> 
> Ditemi che sto sognando



A me sembra che i boccaloni siete voi, mi spiace ma a me sembra tutto così ovvio, mi spiace pensare che ci siano tifosi del Milan che l pensano come te. I media hanno fatto un buon lavoro si vede.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Parole insulse che non spiegano nulla, quasi degne del peggior Galliani e del peggior Berlusconi.
> 
> Dove spiega il prolungarsi del rifinanziamento?
> 
> ...



Uff.. che noia che siamo a volte anche noi tifosi..
Ma non è che tutto debba essere necessariamente spiegato pubblicamente in ogni comunicato stampa! 
Poi... il mercato di Gennaio non è stato spiegato? A me sembra di si... Arriviamo da un mercato estivo di duecentocinquantamilioni di euro. Dopo anni di parametri zero come si fa a lamentarsi degli acquisti?
Dai, non facciamoci tirare in mezzo da questi salumieri (con tutto il rispetto per i salumieri) che provano a fare i giornalisti!


----------



## Time Bandit (20 Febbraio 2018)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Uff.. che noia che siamo a volte anche noi tifosi..
> Ma non è che tutto debba essere necessariamente spiegato pubblicamente in ogni comunicato stampa!
> Poi... il mercato di Gennaio non è stato spiegato? A me sembra di si... Arriviamo da un mercato estivo di duecentocinquantamilioni di euro. Dopo anni di parametri zero come si fa a lamentarsi degli acquisti?
> Dai, non facciamoci tirare in mezzo da questi salumieri (con tutto il rispetto per i salumieri) che provano a fare i giornalisti!



Parole sante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> A me sembra che i boccaloni siete voi, mi spiace ma a me sembra tutto così ovvio, mi spiace pensare che ci siano tifosi del Milan che l pensano come te. I media hanno fatto un buon lavoro si vede.



Ma di che vai parlando scusa?
Vedo che sei nuovo, per cui mi presento, sulla questione economica del club io da mesi ho detto che non commenterò le notizie dopo la marea di balle circolate ai tempi del closing...figurati se mi frega dell'articolo della gabanelli..

Io parlavo proprio di sto comunicato che è una roba indegna, priva di professionalità e del tono adatto...
Davvero non si può leggere, l'avesse scritto un liceale capirei..questo si suppone essere il comunicato del presidente di un club da 700 milioni di valore...
Che razza di addetto stampa ha? Ce l'ha?

Davvero, una pessima scelta


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No ma veramente pare una presa in giro sto comunicato..ma davvero siamo ridotti a ste robe?
> 
> "Auguri di buon anno da me e mia moglie"...
> 
> Ditemi che sto sognando



il capodanno cinese è iniziato il 16 febbraio e finisce il 21. Cosa c'è di strano nel fare gli auguri scusa?


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Continua a dire che queste notizie lo danneggiano, ma allora perchè non querela, così almeno da il buon esempio per il futuro.



Concordo.


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma di che vai parlando scusa?
> Vedo che sei nuovo, per cui mi presento, sulla questione economica del club io da mesi ho detto che non commenterò le notizie dopo la marea di balle circolate ai tempi del closing...figurati se mi frega dell'articolo della gabanelli..
> 
> Io parlavo proprio di sto comunicato che è una roba indegna, priva di professionalità e del tono adatto...
> ...



Ormai sei diventato poco credibile, non c'è una singola cosa che approvi della nuova società  il 90% dei tuoi post è lamentele


----------



## __king george__ (20 Febbraio 2018)

a me che Li abbia almeno risposto fa piacere...ma oggettivamente non si può prendersela troppo con chi ha ancora seri dubbi

nel senso che se a me accusano di aver fatto una rapina mercoledì scorso non è che io dicendo "non è vero,queste parole mi danneggiano,auguri a tutti da me e mio cugino" risolvo molto....

dovrei dire dove ero e portare le prove e poi eventualmente QUERELARE chi di dovere...

(in ogni caso sono contento che abbia almeno risposto quello si)


----------



## fdl68 (20 Febbraio 2018)

bene, ora andiamo avanti e non diamo credito a chi vuole sparare mi...ate sulla pelle del Milan


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a me che Li abbia almeno risposto fa piacere...ma oggettivamente non si può prendersela troppo con chi ha ancora seri dubbi
> 
> nel senso che se a me accusano di aver fatto una rapina mercoledì scorso non è che io dicendo "non è vero,queste parole mi danneggiano,auguri a tutti da me e mio cugino" risolvo molto....
> 
> ...



se le persone che rappresenta non si possono esporre per ovvie ragioni (le norme del blocco del mercato cinese sugli investimenti nel calcio fuori dalla Cina) ha anche lui le mani legate, eh. Lui stesso ha detto 2 mesi fa di far parte di un gruppo da lui rappresentato. Lui è solo la facciata, non può fare molto di più ora come ora.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> se le persone che rappresenta non si possono esporre per ovvie ragioni (le norme del blocco del mercato cinese sugli investimenti nel calcio fuori dalla Cina) ha anche lui le mani legate, eh. Lui stesso ha detto 2 mesi fa di far parte di un gruppo da lui rappresentato. Lui è solo la facciata, non può fare molto di più ora come ora.



Infatti, son cose così palesi. E' chiaro che non si può esporre per certi motivi. E' anche normale che le strategie del club non vengano spifferate ai 4 venti poi. Rimango perplesso, il tempo per essere disfattisti ci sarà al mercato estivo, se ci sarà immobilismo anche in quel contesto è chiaro che ci sono dei problemi gravi che non riescono a essere risolti, ma per ora c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...



Caro signore Li altro che comunicati ordina di prendere Modric e Chiesa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Parole insulse che non spiegano nulla, quasi degne del peggior Galliani e del peggior Berlusconi.
> 
> Dove spiega il prolungarsi del rifinanziamento?
> 
> ...



FERMI TUTTI 

Ma perche lo deve spiegare a te e me ???????? I CINESI SONO COSI volte capirlo o no ?

I giocatori prendono gli stipendi ? si Ha speso 250 milioni di calciomercato e lo trattate come l'ultimo dei pirla.


----------



## sette (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...



Anche lui spala melma su Montella


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> FERMI TUTTI
> 
> Ma perche lo deve spiegare a te e me ???????? I CINESI SONO COSI volte capirlo o no ?
> 
> I giocatori prendono gli stipendi ? si Ha speso 250 milioni di calciomercato e lo trattate come l'ultimo dei pirla.


I cinesi possono essere come voglio ma la logica ed il buon senso non hanno nazionalità. L'articolo in oggetto cita esplicitamente aziende, partecipazioni azionarie e processi. Se Yonghong Li si scomoda a pubblicare un comunicato sulla vicenda, dovrebbe almeno affrontare nel merito la questione. Non deve fornire risposte dettagliate, non è un processo, ma nemmeno sostenere che le accuse siano false perchè....lo dice lui. Uscite del genere si prestano facilmente a strumentalizzazioni, soprattutto a chi ha interesse a destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> I cinesi possono essere come voglio ma la logica ed il buon senso non hanno nazionalità. L'articolo in oggetto cita esplicitamente aziende, partecipazioni azionarie e processi. Se Yonghong Li si scomoda a pubblicare un comunicato sulla vicenda, dovrebbe almeno affrontare nel merito la questione. Non deve fornire risposte dettagliate, non è un processo, ma nemmeno sostenere che le accuse siano false perchè....lo dice lui. Uscite del genere si prestano facilmente a strumentalizzazioni, soprattutto a chi ha interesse a destabilizzare l'ambiente.



la smentita ufficiale a negare l'accaduto è arrivata dalla società stessa menzionata dal Corriere della Serva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Che palle. 
Le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
Se rifinanziano il debito vuol dire che qualche grosso ente creditizio ha vagliatomla solvibilitá di Li (a maggior ragione dopo certe voci) e le ha ritenute solide. Quindi nel caso qualsiasi affermazione contraria alla soliditá di Li sarebbero solo chicchiere.
Se invece il irfinanziamento non viene completato ed Elliot richiede la messa in vendita del Milan, avevano ragione e valuteremo il nuovo proprietario.

Date tranquillamente tempo alla vicenda di evolversi.

Per me rifinanzieranno con buona pace degli scettici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> I cinesi possono essere come voglio ma la logica ed il buon senso non hanno nazionalità. L'articolo in oggetto cita esplicitamente aziende, partecipazioni azionarie e processi. Se Yonghong Li si scomoda a pubblicare un comunicato sulla vicenda, dovrebbe almeno affrontare nel merito la questione. Non deve fornire risposte dettagliate, non è un processo, ma nemmeno sostenere che le accuse siano false perchè....lo dice lui. Uscite del genere si prestano facilmente a strumentalizzazioni, soprattutto a chi ha interesse a destabilizzare l'ambiente.



E che ti devo dire, io in base alla mia esperienza lavorativa posso dirti che loro sono molto riservati e parlano il meno possibile. 

Tu continui a vedere questa cosa nell ottica italiana dove un pregiudicato sarà il capo del governo. ( è u paradosso sia chiaro) loro hanno una cultura completamente diversa e se un po li conosco sai cosa di domanderanno : " MA PERCHE' questi devono dire falsità nei miei confronti ? sto forse non rispettando i patti finanziari? " 

LA RISPOSTA te l'ha già data GALLIANI : 

" i nostri e i loro conti sono stati controllati a vicenda da 2 dei più grandi istituti AL MONDO e non hanno riscontrato nessun tipo di anomalie " 

poi se vuoi credere al corriere della serva fai pure, le parole stanno a zero i 250 milioni li ha tirati fuori dopo essersi comprato il milan se fa l'ultimo bond da 10 milioni chiude pure questa storia .


----------



## Djerry (20 Febbraio 2018)

Comunicato inquietante.
"Provo emozioni, bravo Gattuso, giornalisti italiani birbanti, torneremo forti."

Poi che sia impossibilità o incapacità di dare un briciolo di risposte o chiarimenti, non lo so, ma è grave a prescindere dopo un anno.
Così non ci siamo assolutamente, tanto vale proseguire nel silenzio ed evitare questi autogol; non c'è modo migliore di dare credito nel merito a chi ha svolto quelle inchieste e rivolto quei rilievi.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Finora Mister Li non ha mancato nessuna delle sue promesse, tra le quali è bene ricordarlo spicca una campagna acquisti da 250 milioni mai vista prima d'ora in Italia.

Gli stipendi sono puntuali, la conduzione della società impeccabile finora, che poi è quello che conta.

Il resto lo vedremo col tempo. Personalmente dopo tutte le baggianate che ho sentito e letto durante il closing (tra le quali spicca il "massimo 15 milioni per la campagna acquisti" e "sono soldi di silvio che rientrano", ma ci sono tante altre perle) NON CREDO AD UNA SINGOLA LETTERA CHE SCRIVONO I GIORNALISTI SUL MILAN CINESE.

Allo stesso tempo resto prudente enon mi illudo, perchè almeno finora la mia impressione è che Li non sia un magnate con i fondi infiniti.


----------



## fra29 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> A me sembra che i boccaloni siete voi, mi spiace ma a me sembra tutto così ovvio, mi spiace pensare che ci siano tifosi del Milan che l pensano come te. I media hanno fatto un buon lavoro si vede.



Piccolo dubbio formale.. se sono davvero frottole, visto che l’accusa è grave, perché non partono MAI querele?


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Mamma mia..... davvero con tutto il rispetto ma certe cose non si possono sentire, specialmente da tifosi che hanno dimostrato di andare dietro solo ai giornali... Mi spiace dirlo ma, almeno a te, l'effetto media ha ottenuto il risultato che loro volevano quando hanno sollevato il polverone.



Sei nuovo e quindi non mi conosci io ero tra i più esaltati per la cessione ma da agosto tutte le cose che hanno promesso sono state disattese, a me dei giornali non mi importa nulla, i miei giudizi si basano sulle promesse che non sono state mantenute, non sulle sparate dei giornali alle quali non credo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...



Ottima risposta, manca solo una cosa: una velata minaccia ad adire per vie legali qualora continuassero su questa linea, senza produrre lo straccio di una prova.


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ottima risposta, manca solo una cosa: una velata minaccia ad adire per vie legali qualora continuassero su questa linea, senza produrre lo straccio di una prova.



l'aveva fatta due mesi e mezzo fa e da quel momento fino all'altro ieri non è volata una mosca


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> FERMI TUTTI
> 
> Ma perche lo deve spiegare a te e me ???????? I CINESI SONO COSI volte capirlo o no ?
> 
> I giocatori prendono gli stipendi ? si Ha speso 250 milioni di calciomercato e lo trattate come l'ultimo dei pirla.



Non lo deve spiegare a me lo deve spiegare ai milioni di tifosi che gli hanno dato credito e che vedono mese dopo mese che le cose non cambiano e restano indefinite. 

Se non capiscono che fare i misteriosi e non spiegare perché ad esempio a gennaio non si è speso un euro (pur avendo dei ruoli palesemente scoperti) ha effetti deleteri e che in una società di calcio la chiarezza verso i tifosi è importantissima stiamo messi davvero male, sarebbe meglio tacere piuttosto che fare un comunicato che non spiega nulla e che in pratica si limita ad un banale "forza Milan".


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non lo deve spiegare a me lo deve spiegare ai milioni di tifosi che gli hanno dato credito e che vedono mese dopo mese che le cose non cambiano e restano indefinite.
> 
> Se non capiscono che fare i misteriosi e non spiegare perché ad esempio a gennaio non si è speso un euro (pur avendo dei ruoli palesemente scoperti) ha effetti deleteri e che in una società di calcio la chiarezza verso i tifosi è importantissima stiamo messi davvero male, sarebbe meglio tacere piuttosto che fare un comunicato che non spiega nulla e che in pratica si limita ad un banale "forza Milan".



il mercato a gennaio non è stato fatto dopo 250 milioni spesi in estate e con quasi un'intera rosa da rivalutare.
PS: a noi è mai fregato qualcosa dell'attendibilità della dirigenza? A noi frega solo che vengano spesi soldi, non facciamo i finanzieri. Non abbiamo fatto gli avvocati in 30 anni di berlusconi.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No ma veramente pare una presa in giro sto comunicato..ma davvero siamo ridotti a ste robe?
> 
> "Auguri di buon anno da me e mia moglie"...
> 
> Ditemi che sto sognando




Veramente rimango basito: mentre i media ci azzannano e indegnamente parlano di cose assurde, come un prossimo fallimento o la non copertura dei finanziamenti in corso dire semplicemente "forza Milan" e "avanti con Gattuso" mi pare davvero una roba fuori dal mondo.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> il mercato a gennaio non è stato fatto dopo 250 milioni spesi in estate e con quasi un'intera rosa da rivalutare.
> PS: a noi è mai fregato qualcosa dell'attendibilità della dirigenza? A noi frega solo che vengano spesi soldi, non facciamo i finanzieri. Non abbiamo fatto gli avvocati in 30 anni di berlusconi.




Veramente in estate fu detto che se serviva a Gennaio si sarebbe intervenuti per colmare le eventuali lacune. Lacune che si son viste (ad esempio nella mancanza di un esterno d'attacco) ma che non sono state colmate. Inoltre dire "non facciamo mercato per valorizzare gli acquisti estivi" mi pare una presa per il culo degna del tragico "siamo a posto così" di gallianesca memoria.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finora Mister Li non ha mancato nessuna delle sue promesse, tra le quali è bene ricordarlo spicca una campagna acquisti da 250 milioni mai vista prima d'ora in Italia.
> 
> Gli stipendi sono puntuali, la conduzione della società impeccabile finora, che poi è quello che conta.
> 
> ...



È inutile. Qui è sufficiente che domani io vada a raccontare di aver visto Li fare la pipi dietro un albero e tutti andrebbero dietro come le pecore. Questa gente si meriterebbe altri 10 anni di parametri zero..


----------



## PM3 (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Veramente in estate fu detto che se serviva a Gennaio si sarebbe intervenuti per colmare le eventuali lacune. Lacune che si son viste (ad esempio nella mancanza di un esterno d'attacco) ma che non sono state colmate. Inoltre dire "non facciamo mercato per valorizzare gli acquisti estivi" mi pare una presa per il culo degna del tragico "siamo a posto così" di gallianesca memoria.



A Gennaio non sono intervenuti per volere di Gattuso e anche perché non hanno accettato il VA, devono ancora negoziare il SA... Mi sembra logico.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Veramente rimango basito: mentre i media ci azzannano e indegnamente parlano di cose assurde, come un prossimo fallimento o la non copertura dei finanziamenti in corso dire semplicemente "forza Milan" e "avanti con Gattuso" mi pare davvero una roba fuori dal mondo.



I media hanno collegato il presidente ad aziende le quali hanno smentito categoricamente che il nostro presidente abbia a che fare con loro in alcun modo... 

Il presidente ha onorato ogni impegno.

Il resto sono accuse infondate, palesemente e volutamente create ad hoc per gettare fango sul Milan e questa vicenda rappresenta a pieno quanto ho affermato (visto che come ho detto il presidente non ha alcun rapporto con le citate aziende).


----------



## Masanijey (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Veramente in estate fu detto che se serviva a Gennaio si sarebbe intervenuti per colmare le eventuali lacune. Lacune che si son viste (ad esempio nella mancanza di un esterno d'attacco) ma che non sono state colmate. Inoltre dire "non facciamo mercato per valorizzare gli acquisti estivi" mi pare una presa per il culo degna del tragico "siamo a posto così" di gallianesca memoria.



Esattamente ci puoi spiegare quali sono le promesse che sono state disattese e quali interventi TU avresti fatto nel mercato di Gennaio dopo aver speso duecentocinquantamilionidieuro (!!!) nel mercato estivo?


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finora Mister Li non ha mancato nessuna delle sue promesse, tra le quali è bene ricordarlo spicca una campagna acquisti da 250 milioni mai vista prima d'ora in Italia.
> 
> Gli stipendi sono puntuali, la conduzione della società impeccabile finora, che poi è quello che conta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serginho (20 Febbraio 2018)

Bene, al prossimo "scoop" del prossimo quotidiano nazionale. E alle prossime richieste di smentite ogni 20 minuti del gregge belante


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2018)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Esattamente ci puoi spiegare quali sono le promesse che sono state disattese e quali interventi TU avresti fatto nel mercato di Gennaio dopo aver speso duecentocinquantamilionidieuro (!!!) nel mercato estivo?



Se rileggi i topic aperti nella sezione di mercato capirai che eravamo in molti ad auspicare un esterno d'attacco e magari una mezzala che potesse dare il cambio a Kessié.

Riguardo alle promesse non mantenute cerca l'intervista in cui Fassone diceva che per il VA non ci sarebbero stati problemi.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Febbraio 2018)

Mica ha smentito quanto riportato nel dettaglio dalla Gabanelli, è rimasto molto vago con un notizie non vere.

Per chi dice che si corre dietro ai media non è che accettare senza dubbi le parole di Li sia meno da "bloccalone", può essere nel torto l'uno come bugiardo l'altro, altrimenti dovreste credere anche alle nipoti di Mubarak


----------



## Sotiris (20 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Buon anno nuovo a tutti! In questi giorni ho trascorso questa festività tradizionale a casa con i miei familiari. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore ho visto che sono state riportate dai media alcune notizie irresponsabili che hanno danneggiato il Club, le mie società, la mia famiglia e me stesso. Da quando ho acquistato il Milan ho affrontato ogni tipo di difficoltà e sopportato una pressione senza precedenti. In seguito a questi rumors e notizie irresponsabili, ho voluto creare un ambiente tranquillo intorno alla squadra e alla società.
> 
> Non comprendiamo che finalità abbiamo queste voci, ma sono arrivate ormai al punto di danneggiare pesantemente il Club, le mie società e la mia famiglia. Pertanto vorrei cogliere questa occasione per spiegare, augurandomi che sia l’ultima volta, che la situazione relativa a tutte le mie risorse personali è completamente sana e che sia il Club sia le mie società, stanno lavorando regolarmente. Auspico, dunque, che non venga data credibilità a notizie non vere ma che si focalizzi l’attenzione su ciò che sta più a cuore a me e a tutti voi, ovvero la gestione e la crescita della squadra e che continuiate a supportare Mister Gattuso. Noi faremo tutto il possibile per portare nuovamente il Club al vertice.
> 
> ...



Ahahahaha, grandissimo comunicato, un indifferente che prende per il c... la pentastellatina di sottobanco


----------



## Serginho (20 Febbraio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Mica ha smentito quanto riportato nel dettaglio dalla Gabanelli, è rimasto molto vago con un notizie non vere.
> 
> Per chi dice che si corre dietro ai media non è che accettare senza dubbi le parole di Li sia meno da "bloccalone", può essere nel torto l'uno come bugiardo l'altro, altrimenti dovreste credere anche alle nipoti di Mubarak



Non si accettano le parole di Lì, ma i fatti. Al momento parlano per lui, per i giornali invece parlano le millemila chiacchiere da bar che vanno avanti ormai da un anno e mezzo.
Se si vuole invece focalizzare il discorso sulla fedina penale di Li, allora alzo le mani perché nessuno sa nulla con certezza, però di certo fa veramente ridere questa ricerca del nuovo paladino della giustizia come presidente, quando negli ultimi 30 anni abbiamo avuto come presidente uno che a Lì probabilmente se lo può infilare nel taschino della giacca ed ha vinto e stravinto tutto, che poi è ciò che al tifoso dovrebbe importare, ma qui dentro ormai abbiamo i tifosi della legalità


----------



## Masanijey (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se rileggi i topic aperti nella sezione di mercato capirai che eravamo in molti ad auspicare un esterno d'attacco e magari una mezzala che potesse dare il cambio a Kessié.
> 
> Riguardo alle promesse non mantenute cerca l'intervista in cui Fassone diceva che per il VA non ci sarebbero stati problemi.



Guarda, con tutto il rispetto, non ho bisogno di leggere alcun topic. Nessuno ha mai promesso che sarebbero stati comprati 45 giocatori in una sola sessione di mercato. La campagna è già andata oltre le aspettative di chiunque e ad un certo punto era normale che si dicesse stop! I fondi non sono illimitati e Li non è obbligato ad essere l'uomo più ricco del mondo. Sul VA Fassone aveva solo dichiarato essere "moderatamente ottimista" senza ovviamente poter garantire nulla a nessuno e comunque questo non ha alcuna pertinenza con la posizione del presidente. In questo momento chi si lamenta è un pò come un senzatetto al quale sono stati comprati casa, macchina, lavoro e si lamenta perché non ha la piscina privata..


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ma seriamente sto leggendo di gente che si lamenta del comunicato?

Vi voglio bene..ma qui non stiamo giocando a Football Manager.

E' già bello che hanno fatto questo comunicato, stiamo ai fatti santa madonna.

Milan pagato, mercato fatto. BONA. STOP.

Aspettiamo VERI FATTI NEGATIVI prima di rompere gli zebedei, cristo santo.

Ma che ve frega poi dico io.

Oltretutto il mercato e il mondo attorno al calcio sono talmente inflazionati che a qualsiasi cifra entri tra qualche anno ne esci guadagnandoci anche nelle peggio ipotesi.

RELAX amici


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Veramente in estate fu detto che se serviva a Gennaio si sarebbe intervenuti per colmare le eventuali lacune. Lacune che si son viste (ad esempio nella mancanza di un esterno d'attacco) ma che non sono state colmate. Inoltre dire "non facciamo mercato per valorizzare gli acquisti estivi" mi pare una presa per il culo degna del tragico "siamo a posto così" di gallianesca memoria.



Fortuna che non sei interista perché dopo i "fuochi d'artificio" promessi quest'estate e l'inesistente gennaio, con solo Dalbert acquistato sopra i 20 milioni mentre gli altri due sono in prestito con diritto di riscatto, avresti probabilmente ucciso qualcuno allora.

A Milano c'è una squadra che fa i fatti e l'altra che fa le chiacchiere, ma la gente si comporta come se fosse il contrario.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Febbraio 2018)

Incredibile come vi agitiate per ogni peto uscito dalla pena del primo scribacchino che decide di dare aria alla bocca (o alla penna).
Mi sembra che i soldi arrivino regolarmente, in estate han fatto una rivoluzione, in gennaio non hanno speso per volere di Gattuso (per quel che vale sono parole sue), stan rifinanziando sto benedetto debito (vedremo), il VA è stato rigettato ma nutro più di un dubbio sul metro di giudizio applicato.
Per come la vedo io è stato fatto solo un errore (che avrei commesso pure io, mi tocca ammetterlo): la conferma di Montella.
È vero che manca pure il grande sponsor annunciato da Fassone ma chi sa cosa è accaduto....in ogni caso la situazione cinese non mi sembra aiuti più di tanto (tant'è che dai cugini super conosciuti e ricchih tira un'aria pessima).
Insomma alla fine della fiera aspetto qualcosa di reale per agitarmi, non amo fasciarmi la testa prima del tempo....e vi dirò di più: non accadrà nemmeno se finiremo all'asta. Accadrà solo se ci riprenderà VOI SAPETE CHI ahahaha

Ah, non avrei nemmeno fatto il comunicato fossi stato in Li, è stato un signore a mio personalissimo modo di vedere


----------



## Schism75 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Si ma ci vuole una denuncia ora però. Basta comunicati. Sennò stiamo in attesa del prossimo articolo.


----------



## Smarx10 (20 Febbraio 2018)

L'unica cosa che conta è che ci sia il rifinanziamento del debito. In quel momento non parlerà più nessuno. Tutto il resto conta poco.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Febbraio 2018)

Buon anno a tutti...

Yong Hong li idolo.


----------



## Casnop (20 Febbraio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non si accettano le parole di Lì, ma i fatti. Al momento parlano per lui, per i giornali invece parlano le millemila chiacchiere da bar che vanno avanti ormai da un anno e mezzo.
> Se si vuole invece focalizzare il discorso sulla fedina penale di Li, allora alzo le mani perché nessuno sa nulla con certezza, però di certo fa veramente ridere questa ricerca del nuovo paladino della giustizia come presidente, quando negli ultimi 30 anni abbiamo avuto come presidente uno che a Lì probabilmente se lo può infilare nel taschino della giacca ed ha vinto e stravinto tutto, che poi è ciò che al tifoso dovrebbe importare, ma qui dentro ormai abbiamo i tifosi della legalità


Mai recedere dalla linea dei fatti, la più vicina approssimazione alla verità, lo scopo di ogni conoscenza. E pretenderla da tutti, da quelli che per destinazione sono chiamati a produrli, a quelli che devono cercarli, analizzarli, e diffonderne la conoscenza.


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Yonghong Li idolo


----------



## sette (20 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E che ti devo dire, io in base alla mia esperienza lavorativa posso dirti che loro sono molto riservati e parlano il meno possibile.
> 
> Tu continui a vedere questa cosa nell ottica italiana dove un pregiudicato sarà il capo del governo. ( è u paradosso sia chiaro) loro hanno una cultura completamente diversa e se un po li conosco sai cosa di domanderanno : " MA PERCHE' questi devono dire falsità nei miei confronti ? sto forse non rispettando i patti finanziari? "
> 
> ...



 scusa eh ma non puoi 1) dire che B. è un mafioso e poi dare forza al ragionamento citando il braccio destro del mafioso..... dai eh


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi siamo arrivati ad un evento che non mi sarei mai aspettato.
In quel bidone di trasmissione che non voglio nominare siamo arrivati al punto che BIASIN sta difendendo Li e il Milan dalle accuse. Dopo questa oggi mi sono quasi spezzato in due dalle risate per sta situazione.
Per fare una sintesi, ha detto: com'è che non si parla mai di Zhang allora che lo conoscono tutti, sanno quanto guadagna, ma nel calciomercato di questa stagione ha messo due lire? Quindi Zhang è un incapace tirchio e Li è un ladro? Se Zhang, a dispetto dei suoi immensi e comprovati capitali, non può investire perché limitato dai paletti del governo cinese, sarà la stessa cosa per gli uomini dietro a Li che hanno messo i soldi veri per l'acquisizione. Secondo voi vengono qua a palesarsi e a prendersela in quel posto dal loro governo solo per chiudere la bocca a noi? A loro della nostra opinione non frega niente e voi non lo volete accettare, quindi dite che sono brutti e cattivi.


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Siamo pieni di soldi 
Mettetevi l'anima in pace e smettetela di farvi rodere il fegato


----------



## Devil man (20 Febbraio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Yonghong Li idolo



Si però si può vestire un po' meglio quando fa i comunicati XD giacca sgualcita e t-shirt non si po' vede....


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si però si può vestire un po' meglio quando fa i comunicati XD giacca sgualcita e t-shirt non si po' vede....



Non ne ha bisogno..se ne sbatte altamente


----------



## Casnop (20 Febbraio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ragazzi siamo arrivati ad un evento che non mi sarei mai aspettato.
> In quel bidone di trasmissione che non voglio nominare siamo arrivati al punto che BIASIN sta difendendo Li e il Milan dalle accuse. Dopo questa oggi mi sono quasi spezzato in due dalle risate per sta situazione.
> Per fare una sintesi, ha detto: com'è che non si parla mai di Zhang allora che lo conoscono tutti, sanno quanto guadagna, ma nel calciomercato di questa stagione ha messo due lire? Quindi Zhang è un incapace tirchio e Li è un ladro? Se Zhang, a dispetto dei suoi immensi e comprovati capitali, non può investire perché limitato dai paletti del governo cinese, sarà la stessa cosa per gli uomini dietro a Li che hanno messo i soldi veri per l'acquisizione. Secondo voi vengono qua a palesarsi e a prendersela in quel posto dal loro governo solo per chiudere la bocca a noi? A loro della nostra opinione non frega niente e voi non lo volete accettare, quindi dite che sono brutti e cattivi.


Quando si dice una buona approssimazione alla verità. Ce la doveva proporre un ottimo giornalista, di fede interista, utilizzando polemicamente un esempio interista. Ma guarda dove si è andata a ficcare, la signorina.


----------



## Devil man (20 Febbraio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non ne ha bisogno..se ne sbatte altamente ��



Ma infatti è una mia opinione a me non piace e non rispecchia professionalità...visto che sei il presidente del A.C. Milan anche le apparenze contano, qui tutti a lamentarsi dello sponsor Disel... E si rimpiangeva Armani giusto? Lui cia i milioni un po di accortezza nel vestire e presentarsi mi pare il minimo..o sbaglio? Cioè io che guardavo il video non mi ha per niente convinto anzi mi dava l'aria che era veramente sul lastrico vestito in quel modo e ripreso davanti ad un armadio spoglio...


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è una mia opinione a me non piace e non rispecchia professionalità...visto che sei il presidente del A.C. Milan anche le apparenze contano, qui tutti a lamentarsi dello sponsor Disel... E si rimpiangeva Armani giusto? Lui cia i milioni un po di accortezza nel vestire e presentarsi mi pare il minimo..o sbaglio? Cioè io che guardavo il video non mi ha per niente convinto anzi mi dava l'aria che era veramente sul lastrico vestito in quel modo e ripreso davanti ad un armadio spoglio...


Già non si veste bene come Berlusconi, lui è stato accusato di relazioni con la mafia, corruzione, prostituzione minorile, ecc... ma l’importante era il completo firmato che ci rassicurava della sua onestà intellettuale. Sarri ci defeca in testa a tutti qua dentro a soldi ma si veste come un vecchio istruttore di educazione fisica. Perché tanto l’abito fa il monaco.


----------



## Devil man (20 Febbraio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Già non si veste bene come Berlusconi, lui è stato accusato di relazioni con la mafia, corruzione, prostituzione minorile, ecc... ma l’importante era il completo firmato che ci rassicurava della sua onestà intellettuale. Sarri ci defeca in testa a tutti qua dentro a soldi ma si veste come un vecchio istruttore di educazione fisica. Perché tanto l’abito fa il monaco.



Cioè... Io parlo di Li e tu mi metti in mezzo Berlusconi come esempio? Come lui c'è ne sarebbero molti altri si vede che non hai capito. anche Steve Jobs si vestiva con felpa e jeans ma quando parlava era davanti ai riflettori con maxi schermo non davanti ad un armadio da teiere cinesi... Visto che Li è accusato di essere in banca rotta per me la sua apparizione di oggi ha rinforzato questo concetto.. vediamo sei hai capito. A me non è piaciuto anzi mi ha dato fastidio però capisco sono punti di vista c'è chi gli importa è chi no ci mancherebbe...mi hai citato Sarri infatti a me non piace il suo modo di parlare alle telecamere e come si presenta mi sembra un cafone e un piangina e non lo vorrei mai al Milan. Dato che questo è un forum mi sembrava giusto dare una mia opinione sul messagio che ha trasmesso il presidente Li oggi.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Febbraio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non si accettano le parole di Lì, ma i fatti. Al momento parlano per lui, per i giornali invece parlano le millemila chiacchiere da bar che vanno avanti ormai da un anno e mezzo.
> Se si vuole invece focalizzare il discorso sulla fedina penale di Li, allora alzo le mani perché nessuno sa nulla con certezza, però di certo fa veramente ridere questa ricerca del nuovo paladino della giustizia come presidente, quando negli ultimi 30 anni abbiamo avuto come presidente uno che a Lì probabilmente se lo può infilare nel taschino della giacca ed ha vinto e stravinto tutto, che poi è ciò che al tifoso dovrebbe importare, ma qui dentro ormai abbiamo i tifosi della legalità



Quali fatti? I fatti sono che Fassone ha salvato una trattativa che stava naufragando trovando i soldi all'ultimo dando in pegno il Milan, che è all'ennesima ricerca di un rifinanziamento dove ogni volta i soliti fiduciosi sul forum lo danno per scontato e già fatto salvo poi dover ricominciare


A me che Li sia onesto o meno poco me ne cale, che faccia soldi sbattendo la gente sulla strada o aiutando a costruire ospedali pure, raramente a quei livelli fai soldi senza calpestare gli altri, quello che contestavo è che nel comunicato c'è un generico e vago non sono notizie fondate e tutti giù a grande presidente come avesse ribattuto alla Gabanelli dimostrando l'estraneità alla bancarotta e simili, tu mi parli che finora ha adempiuto agli obblighi ma non è quello l'argomento in discussione né il motivo della sua replica


----------



## Time Bandit (20 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=4178]Time Bandit[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui


----------



## Kayl (21 Febbraio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quali fatti? I fatti sono che Fassone ha salvato una trattativa che stava naufragando trovando i soldi all'ultimo dando in pegno il Milan, che è all'ennesima ricerca di un rifinanziamento dove ogni volta i soliti fiduciosi sul forum lo danno per scontato e già fatto salvo poi dover ricominciare
> 
> 
> A me che Li sia onesto o meno poco me ne cale, che faccia soldi sbattendo la gente sulla strada o aiutando a costruire ospedali pure, raramente a quei livelli fai soldi senza calpestare gli altri, quello che contestavo è che nel comunicato c'è un generico e vago non sono notizie fondate e tutti giù a grande presidente come avesse ribattuto alla Gabanelli dimostrando l'estraneità alla bancarotta e simili, tu mi parli che finora ha adempiuto agli obblighi ma non è quello l'argomento in discussione né il motivo della sua replica



l'estraneità alla bancarotta è stata dichiarata dalla società stessa con un comunicato ufficiale, c'è anche il topic che ne parla. Che deve fare, ripetere le stesse cose?


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Febbraio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Mica ha smentito quanto riportato nel dettaglio dalla Gabanelli, è rimasto molto vago con un notizie non vere.
> 
> Per chi dice che si corre dietro ai media non è che accettare senza dubbi le parole di Li sia meno da "bloccalone", può essere nel torto l'uno come bugiardo l'altro, altrimenti dovreste credere anche alle nipoti di Mubarak



Mi spiace ma ogni singolo fatto accaduto dal closing ad oggi non rende certo noi boccaloni dato che Li ha mantenuto ogni singola promessa fatta. Peace.


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Febbraio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quali fatti? I fatti sono che Fassone ha salvato una trattativa che stava naufragando trovando i soldi all'ultimo dando in pegno il Milan, che è all'ennesima ricerca di un rifinanziamento dove ogni volta i soliti fiduciosi sul forum lo danno per scontato e già fatto salvo poi dover ricominciare
> 
> 
> A me che Li sia onesto o meno poco me ne cale, che faccia soldi sbattendo la gente sulla strada o aiutando a costruire ospedali pure, raramente a quei livelli fai soldi senza calpestare gli altri, quello che contestavo è che nel comunicato c'è un generico e vago non sono notizie fondate e tutti giù a grande presidente come avesse ribattuto alla Gabanelli dimostrando l'estraneità alla bancarotta e simili, tu mi parli che finora ha adempiuto agli obblighi ma non è quello l'argomento in discussione né il motivo della sua replica



Boh e dire che ha pure fatto un video messaggio dove dice chiaramente che sono illazioni prive di fondamento, lo ha ripetuto 3 volte, mica una.


----------

